# How does Consumer Reports Grade Paint?



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Consumer Reports has been a thorn in my side since the days that I worked for Sherwin-Williams. Now that I am a paint contractor, I still have to deal with the fake results that they publish.

Every so often, on residential work, I have a homeowner who has done their "homework." They will insist on me using Behr because Consumer Reports told them it was the best. Inevitably, the paint requires an extra coat, isn't as smooth, etc.

As professional painters, we all know that Behr is garbage. My question is what kinds of tests do Consumer Reports run that yeild their results. Or do they not even test the paint and just get paid off by Home Depot and Lowe's?


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

CR is full of ****


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

I have heard that Consumer Reports does not take payoffs. 

it may be based a little on price. SW shelf price is high so compared to the Behr crap price, Behr may have an advantage.

I would not use behr ever. i will pass on a job first and tell the HO my reasons up front.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

open pocket... write article.. how else is Behr the " " BEST PAINT IN AMERICA


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Supposedly CR rates on a performance to cost scale. I don't think application plays a part at all. They take a dried down sample and test it for things like color retention, washability, etc. Then they take the products that rate the best and compare their price points. There is a lot to be missed with such a haphazard approach. 

They may as well tape the labels to a wall and start throwing darts.


----------



## Duckwarrior (Jun 14, 2009)

Has it ever occurred to you that CONSUMER reports judged paints based on their average CONSUMERs criteria? 

Most consumers don't give a **** if their brush leaves a clean line when they make a strike. They want something easy to use and fool proof. Behr, for the most part is easy to use for the average home owner, very economical, and durable enough. Of course it doesn't go on as smoothly as BM or SW. But do you honestly think the average joe or average consumer cares? Of course they don't. Its called a learning curve. If you were an amazing painter from day one you could tell the difference too.. But you weren't, no one was. 

They've put it on. It worked great for them. Thats their knowledge of the product. The brand name was touted on HG tv. (a channel for people like themseleves) it worked. Thats why people trust brands...

It doesn't have to be something that saves you time and money over time. That consumer is not sticking around for the long haul. They're just trying to fill an obligation. Whether to their wife, landlord, or perspective buyer. 

If you want commercial jobs, compete on the commercial level. Behr works better for DIYers because of marketing, ease of use, and cost.


----------

